# Feeding eggshell



## auschicken (Nov 7, 2013)

I know I've read this on here before but I can't find it in search mode (on my mobile). Your probably sick of answering same questions over & over.

Is it ok to crush eggshell up & give it back to them? They get shell grit anyways...


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes, it's fine! Sometimes if I find a nest is eggs I didn't know about, I will hard boils them and crush it all up and give it back to them. They love it!!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Yes, just break them up and toss them out to the birds. Some people bake them, some crush them fine, some break up just enough so it doesn't look like an egg. I just collect mine in a bowl and toss them out every few days or sooner if I have more.


----------



## jbrache (Nov 17, 2013)

I was told never to do this as it runs a very high risk of egg eating which is near impossible to stop them from doing once they start.


----------



## Courage (Sep 21, 2013)

Yes, that's true if you don't crush the shells. If you crush them so they can't recognize that it's an egg, it's fine.


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

I've always just tossed my cracked eggs out to the yard. Never had a problem with egg eating.


----------



## Courage (Sep 21, 2013)

And some people do that, too! Certain chickens don't put together that that's what they leave in the nesting box every day.


----------

